# kvm, libvirt does not recognize .vdi files

## dvh

I have been using KVM running a couple of VMs using virsh and libvirt for some time now.  just upgraded libvirt today, along with a general "emerge -puvD world", and I find that when I attempt to start any VM using a ".vdi" disk image, I get this:

```

error: Failed to start domain a64-vdi

error: internal error unknown disk format 'vdi' for /opt/arch-64.vdi
```

has something happened to the .vdi support in libvirt?  maybe I need to add a new use flag or something?

-dvh

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

iirc vdi is VirtualBox support. Check if you have libvirt compiled with the use-flag: virtualbox. 

bb

----------

## dvh

thanks for the help.  this use flag appears to allow libvirt to manage virtualbox and its VMs.  when I try to emerge libvirt with this use flag, it says I need to first emerge the virtualbox-additions, which I would only need if VB was my virtualization environment.  I am using KVM for this, so I am guessing that this is not the flag that I need.  earlier versions of libvirt worked fine with this virtual disk format.  maybe my option is to revert libvirt?  anyone else understand what might be happening here?

-dvh

----------

